# Sooooo, you have chased them all over your part of the planet and....



## Didereaux (Sep 13, 2016)

nearly got your self crippled or worse trying to get a good close shot of a Bald Eagle.      All we ever had to do was head up to Dutch Harbor!   




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1228657993853194


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 13, 2016)

Sweet baby bald eagle. Crazy. They walk funny, Lol.


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow. That's cool.


----------

